# Rent, ride, travel in Germany



## willmh (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi everybody,
I will soon be visiting Germany for about 3 weeks on a duty to Ramstein Air Base. I am sure it is not worth it to tote my bike along (on a flight from the U.S.), so....
I need a good place to rent a mountain bike for an entire three weeks. I need a good quality bike that I will not worry about crumpling under a 185 lb, 6'1 rider. Rear suspension is not essential. I ride a 19" DH / AM hardtail (IH yakuza bakuto) and pretty heavily abuse it. 

2nd question: If I don't have a car, what is the best way to get places (distant places) with my bike? Train, bus, etc.

I have been constantly researching the best rides since I found out I am traveling! 

Thanks all! 

As a final note, if any kind sould has been watiting for an opportunity to lend a bike out to a broke college student...here is your chance!  (I go to the Air Force Academy in Colorado)


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

Well if you got a great bike, I would recomend buying a bike travel box. If you are TDY you should be able to bring it with you. Ramstein is GREAT!! Lots of trail but you should get a topo map of the area before you go. If you can't get one, the local book shops have them. You want to look for wandernweg or pfad lines. That is your singletrack. Here is a link to outdoor rec (bottom of page). Call them to see if you can rent a bike.
http://www.gettingaround.net/shtml/usafe/tele/germany.shtml .The public transportation is great in Germany and you can get bus and train tickets with a bike pass (you must ask for it). When are you coming? I'd like to ride Ramstein too.


----------



## willmh (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks flankwood! I will call the outdoor rec center and get a topo map. I am arriving at Ramstein on June 2, and staying until June 22. It's good to know that I just need to ask for a bike pass to take my bike on the trains too. 
Thanks again!


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*Hit me up*

Hey e-mail me when you get here. I'll try and come out and ride with you.


----------



## willmh (Apr 1, 2007)

*Sweet deal*

I'll let you know when I get there and find out my schedule and stuff. Do you live near Ramstein or know the area?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Cool.. I could join too.. I live in Saarbrücken around 1 hour away from Ramstein... I would like to get to know some trails in that area...


----------



## willmh (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome, crisillo, looking forward to it!


----------

